# CMD / BATCH Script zum Suchen und Löschen von Verzeichnissen



## PhoenixDH (10. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem CMD/BATCH Script welches mir automatisch unter einem bestimmten PFad leere Verzeichnisse aufspürt und dann auch noch löscht.

Ist das überhaupt über eine *.bat oder *.cmd zu lösen, wenn ja wie?

Danke uch für eure Hilfe.


----------

